# Guided Wild Hog Hunts Breaux Bridge, LA



## bryanchamp (Jan 29, 2015)

Wild Hog Hunting in Southern Louisiana near Breaux Bridge 

Available Feb 16th thru Sep 30th 2015

Visit wildhoghuntingla.com

or Call 337-441-0389 for details. 

Ici On Parle Français (Cajun French).

$75 Per Hunter/Gun, Per Day, Per Hog. There’s no per pound or Trophy fees.

You can dress your own Hog or use our optional Boar cleaning service:

(Optional) $50 Per Hog – Guides will clean, skin, quarter all kills & ice down.

Minimum of 2 people for wild hog hunts.

ATV transportation from campsite to box stand blinds is available.

Onsite RV lodging also available. 

Please call for RV details.

South Louisiana Festivals 2015

Our Location offers convenient access to many local festivals & events so you can add a family vacation in conjunction with your hunting trip.

"Laissez les bons temps rouler" or "Let the Good Times Roll". Work hard, play hard. That's our tradition here in French Southern Louisiana aka "Acadiana". From Mardi Gras & Friday afternoon fais-do-dos (street dances) Downtown Alive in Lafayette (Sep-Nov), to festivals celebrating everything from Cajun, Zydeco, Country & Blues music, Crawfish, Catfish, Cajun food and our French heritage, you'll find something every week in or near Lafayette, LA.

Breaux Bridge, LA is a 20 min drive to Lafayette, LA, a 55 min drive to Baton Rouge & a 2 hours drive to New Orleans, LA.

Upcoming Lafayette Louisiana Festivals and Events Calendar 2015

New Iberia Festivals & Events Calendar 2015

Festivals & Events in Louisiana Calendar 2015

Some of the larger 2015 Acadiana Festivals after Mardi Gras are:

Festival International de Louisiane | Lafayette, LA: April 22-26, 2015

Breaux Bridge Crawfish Festival | Breaux Bridge, LA: May 1-3, 2015

New Orleans Jazz & Heritage Festival | New Orleans, LA April 24-26 & April 30-May 3, 2015

Jambalaya festival | Gonzales, LA: - Memorial Day Weekend, End of May 2015

Delcambre Shrimp Festival | Delcambre, LA: August 12-16, 2015

Festivals Acadiens et Créoles | Lafayette, LA: Oct 9-11, 2015


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

What hunting licenses are required? I'm curious... this could be a fun Dad / Son trip.


-DallanC


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't think licenses are typically required for hunting wild boar, but I've been wrong before. Once.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I looked it up and from what I can tell it does require a nonresident hunting license which is $150 I believe


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Make that twice.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Part of me has wanted to do a hog hunt for awhile, there are farmers in some areas who will let you come on their property and shoot them for free because they are overrun with them.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I have no idea who this guy is and it's his first post advertising on here for hog hunts. My niece lives in Breaux Bridge so I may reach out to her and see if they know anything about this guy. I do know that there are quite a few pigs down in LA as my brother usually kills 2-4 per year at his camp in central LA. They typically shoot them from 100-200 pounds. My brother says a sow can have 2 or more litters per year and they vary from 5-12 piglets per litter. No real natural predators either. If anyone is interested in taking this guy up I would only recommend you check him out first.
It's about 30 hours of driving time from the SLC area to Breaux Bridge. I can give you directions since I've made that trip more than 2 dozen times. :shock:


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

That would be so much fun!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Gee LeDouche said:


> That would be so much fun!


It is a hoot. My brother and his group hunt them with .22WMR and only take head shots. During bow season they aren't allowed to use firearms where they hunt so they take them with crossbows. From what he tells me, in the fall they eat nothing but acorns where he hunts and he says the meat is incredibly good.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Or we could just drive 10 hours west and hunt them on public land in Northern California. Pigs and turkeys makes for a good time.------SS


----------



## bryanchamp (Jan 29, 2015)

DallanC said:


> What hunting licenses are required? I'm curious... this could be a fun Dad / Son trip.
> 
> -DallanC


Yes it would be fun.

HUNTING LICENSE: A Louisiana hunting license is required to hunt wild boar.
You can purchase a Louisiana Hunting & Fishing License online here. 
wlf.louisiana.gov/licenses


----------



## bryanchamp (Jan 29, 2015)

Springville Shooter said:


> Or we could just drive 10 hours west and hunt them on public land in Northern California. Pigs and turkeys makes for a good time.------SS


Hi,

I understand what you mean about the drive, but we have other entertainment to offer.

Our Location offers convenient access to many local festivals & events so you can add a family vacation in conjunction with your hunting trip.

"Laissez les bons temps rouler" or "Let the Good Times Roll". Work hard, play hard. That's our tradition here in French Southern Louisiana aka "Acadiana". From Mardi Gras & Friday afternoon fais-do-dos (street dances) Downtown Alive in Lafayette (Sep-Nov), to festivals celebrating everything from Cajun, Zydeco, Country & Blues music, Crawfish, Catfish, Cajun food and our French heritage, you'll find something every week in or near Lafayette, LA.

Breaux Bridge, LA is a 20 min drive to Lafayette, LA, a 55 min drive to Baton Rouge & a 2 hours drive to New Orleans, LA.

Some of the larger 2015 Acadiana Festivals after Mardi Gras are:

Festival International de Louisiane | Lafayette, LA: April 22-26, 2015

Breaux Bridge Crawfish Festival | Breaux Bridge, LA: May 1-3, 2015

New Orleans Jazz & Heritage Festival | New Orleans, LA April 24-26 & April 30-May 3, 2015

Jambalaya festival | Gonzales, LA: - Memorial Day Weekend, End of May 2015

Delcambre Shrimp Festival | Delcambre, LA: August 12-16, 2015

Festivals Acadiens et Créoles | Lafayette, LA: Oct 9-11, 2015

HUNTING LICENSE: A Louisiana hunting license is required to hunt wild boar.
You can purchase a Louisiana Hunting & Fishing License online here. 
wlf.louisiana.gov/licenses


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bryanchamp said:


> Wild Hog Hunting in Southern Louisiana near Breaux Bridge
> 
> Available Feb 16th thru Sep 30th 2015
> 
> ...


I worked the fab shops from Lafayette to the West Bank back in the 80s. In the Spring of 1985 I worked a pipeline job near you, Gueydan to New Iberia. Our construction office was in Lafayette. I went to a lot of small town crawfish festivals that job.

great country, nice people

.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> I
> It's about 30 hours of driving time from the SLC area to Breaux Bridge. I can give you directions since I've made that trip more than 2 dozen times. :shock:


What is the closet airport you could fly to from SLC?


----------



## bryanchamp (Jan 29, 2015)

riptheirlips said:


> What is the closet airport you could fly to from SLC?


Hi,

Lafayette Regional LFT is the closest airport.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

bryanchamp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Lafayette Regional LFT is the closest airport.


I swore when I left Ft Polk I never wanted to go back to Louisiana but this sounds fun. I never seen a hog at Ft Polk just water moccasins, and copperheads.


----------



## bryanchamp (Jan 29, 2015)

LostLouisianian said:


> It is a hoot. My brother and his group hunt them with .22WMR and only take head shots. During bow season they aren't allowed to use firearms where they hunt so they take them with crossbows. From what he tells me, in the fall they eat nothing but acorns where he hunts and he says the meat is incredibly good.


Hi, Here's a recent Wild Hog game camera picture.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

bryanchamp said:


> Hi, Here's a recent Wild Hog game camera picture.


I visited your website but there is no name of the person/individual who runs this company/hunt. Do you by chance have a name?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

riptheirlips said:


> What is the closet airport you could fly to from SLC?


Lafayette is the closest airport but the prices are more than likely less expensive to Baton Rouge or New Orleans. The drive from either location isn't bad...1-2 hours. You may also want to check the fares to Houston. I think it's probably around 3 hours from Houston.


----------



## bryanchamp (Jan 29, 2015)

LostLouisianian said:


> I visited your website but there is no name of the person/individual who runs this company/hunt. Do you by chance have a name?


Bryan Champagne


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

bryanchamp said:


> Bryan Champagne


Is there a link to view your license on file with the sate to operate as a guiding business?


----------



## bryanchamp (Jan 29, 2015)

30-06-hunter said:


> Is there a link to view your license on file with the sate to operate as a guiding business?


This is a new business and the LA SoS site has not updated it yet.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

riptheirlips said:


> I swore when I left Ft Polk I never wanted to go back to Louisiana but this sounds fun. I never seen a hog at Ft Polk just water moccasins, and copperheads.


Um cottonmouths and copperheads are just cajun toys for kids...duh. The southern part (cajun land) of the state is much different from the Ft. Polk (*******) area. The Atchafalya is fun but if you get lost they most likely won't find your bones because of the gators and other critters that will eat them. :shock:


----------

